# USA Women's Soccer



## SpikeC (Jul 13, 2011)

WooHoo!!! The women are rocking and rolling!!


----------



## UglyJoe (Jul 13, 2011)

Honestly I think they could beat the US men's soccer team.


----------



## l r harner (Jul 13, 2011)

hot wet wemenz pictures or it didnt happen you know the rules


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 13, 2011)

UglyJoe said:


> Honestly I think they could beat the US men's soccer team.


 
 I like that.


----------



## steeley (Jul 13, 2011)

USA USA !




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jul 14, 2011)

Hope Solo-goalie



[/IMG]


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 14, 2011)

I was at Carolina when Mia Hamm was there. She was sooooo hot. Girl soccer players make me hotter that Dave gets when he's in the bathroom w/ a signed copy of RR's autobiography!


----------



## UglyJoe (Jul 14, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> I was at Carolina when Mia Hamm was there. She was sooooo hot. Girl soccer players make me hotter that Dave gets when he's in the bathroom w/ a signed copy of RR's autobiography!


 
Ewww.....

But seriously folks, Hope Solo is smoking hot. Other than the fact that she could break me like a twig, which is a little disturbing.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 14, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> I was at Carolina when Mia Hamm was there. She was sooooo hot. Girl soccer players make me hotter that Dave gets when he's in the bathroom w/ a signed copy of RR's autobiography!


 
This is really lame fanboyism, but when I got my first Kitchen Managing job, I often made food for Mia Hamm. It was just a burrito place, but she ate there all the time. I thought it was so cool.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 14, 2011)

I know this is not very relevant here but I always think about my sister every time I hear about women's soccer because she was Mia Hamm before Mia was Mia, if you know what I mean. My sister was probably one of the best girl soccer players of her time. 

She freakishly dominated as a young girl - no joke - she was fast as hell, accurate with her shots (scored on just about every one), had more determination and guts than anyone in any sport I've ever seen, and was downright mean when it came to obtaining a loose ball. As a teen - the same thing - unstoppable even when she separated her shoulder when she got flipped over the netminders head when she charged the ball - never stopped her. But then came college and she met up with a big ass defense(girl)man who gave her a major leg break freshman year. She never really came back from that injury. Funny thing is that even as a broken down old lady she can still run your ass into the ground no matter if it's an adult league or teens that she coaches. As a kid player she had no equal (of any age) within driving distance, even at the college summer camps she attended she would make the college kids look stupid. I use to say she was like the Bobby Orr of girls soccer - she changed the game to suit her game. She did make it to a semi-pro level back about 20 yrs ago but the old injuries were nagging. It always bums me out a bit to think of what could have been..... 


On a side note - I coached hockey for a number of years and always used my sister as an example (in my head) of what I wanted to get from every player. I never picked the great skaters or fancy stick handlers, I picked the kids with guts and determination and I tried my best to pull this out of them as best as I could. This tactic proved to be just the ticket - we kicked major ass to the very end. A simple system of hard work ethics and basic structured plays is all that's needed to win any sport - half the game is in the head really. Anyway, my point in this is that my sister showed me what I needed from these boys - she was and is an inspiration to me.

I just wish that I could go back in time and watch her play one more time, that'd sure be cool.


----------



## steeley (Jul 15, 2011)

In honor of your sister and Mia Hamm
i always liked Brandi and they are both commentators on Sunday.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


USA USA


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 15, 2011)

Holy guacamoly.


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 16, 2011)

Mia was very good for the sport. Very hot for the advertising.


----------

